# Stolen Mule Please Help



## theview (Dec 2, 2010)

Have you seen this mule? Solider is a 14.1 h Sorrel, John mule. He was last seen on the council farms webpage. He has a scar on his left shoulder.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I strongly suggest to post at Stolen Horse International, Inc. ~ NetPosse.com Home Page (if not done yet).


----------

